# Der Schatz von Pandaria Kapitel 2



## Tamekks (10. März 2013)

&#9658;Wanderer und Träumer
Die Reise geht weiter und der erste Zwischenstop wird erreicht. Damit beginnt auch das erste Rätsel. Auf dem Wanderfest in der Krasarang Wildnis erfährt Kija die Geschichte des Liu-Lang, zudem schließt sich eine weitere Person dem seltsamen Duo an.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap_JZZ-2QLA


----------

